# "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home



## brooker (14. Oktober 2015)

*"ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Hallo zusammen,

das Projekt "ECO-FALTER" ist das Gegenstück zum Projekt "ONE MILLION PPD FOLDER". Der Projektinhalt ist die Erarbeitung von Empfehlungen zu Hardware-Konfigurationen für ökonomische Folding@Home-Falter. Den Schwerpunkt bilden Konfigurationen mit möglichst geringen Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltskosten.  Hintergrund sind die vielen Anfragen von Aktions-Faltern, wie man mit möglichst geringem aber variablen Einsatz dauerhaft einen Beitrag lasten kann. Sprich, hier werden unterschiedlichste Hardware-Konfigurationen für Falter vorgestellt mit dem Ziel, jedem der uns unterstützen möchte, passend zu seinen Möglichkeiten, die beste Hardware-Kombination zu benennen. 

Analysiert und bewertet werden:

- die Anschaffungskosten für die Hardware
- der nötige Unterhalt in Form von Energiekosten
- der durchschnittliche Falt-Ertrag in Point Per Day​
Sollten aus Euer Sicht weitere Aspekte in diesem Projekt betrachtet werden müssen, oder wenn Ihr Vorschläge für gute Hardware-Kombinationen habt, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

----------------------------------

... hier nun die Hardware-Kombis:
Hinweis: Alle Systeme falten ausschließlich über die GPU. Die CPU spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle und soll nur so stark sein, dass die GPU bestmöglich performen kann.


*1. Falten mit einer NVidia-GPU:*

*Board:* ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0 (90-MXGX80-A0UAYZ), Übersicht weiterer geeigneter Boards

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3258) - OC notwendig, geht bis ca. 4.5GHz

*Speicher:* 4GB-Kit DDR3 1600

*Netzteil bis GTX970 OC:* be quiet! System Power B8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN256)

*Netzteil ab GTX970 OC:* be quiet! System Power B8 450W ATX 2.4 (BN258)


*2. Falten mit zwei NVidia-GPUs:*

*Board:* ASRock Z87 Extreme3 (90-MXGP70-A0UAYZ)

*CPU:* Minimum ist ein Quad-Core mit 2,4GHz für die GTX750Ti, für eine GTX 970OC sind bereits 4.5GHz zur optimalen Performance der GPU notwendig - TIP: 2500K, 3570K

*Speicher:* je nach CPU und OC ist unterschiedlicher Speicher zu empfehlen; ... auf Anfrage in der "Rumpelkammer"

*Netzteil bis 2x GTX970 OC:* be quiet! System Power 8 600W ATX 2.4 (BN242)

*Netzteil ab 2x GTX970 OC:* http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...10-700w-atx-2-4-e10-700w-bn233-a1165617.html 


*3. Falten mit mehr als zwei NVidia-GPUs:* ... auf Anfrage in der "Rumpelkammer"



*4. Falten mit einer AMD-GPU:*

*Board mit mit minimalen Einbußen:* ASRock QC5000M

*Board:* ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0 (90-MXGX80-A0UAYZ), Übersicht weiterer geeigneter Boards

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220)

*Speicher:* 4GB-Kit DDR3 1600

*Netzteil bis AMD 380:* be quiet! System Power B8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN256)

*Netzteil ab AMD 380:* ... auf Anfrage in der Rumpelkammer


*5. Falten mit zwei AMD-GPUs:*

*Board:* ASRock Z87 Extreme3 (90-MXGP70-A0UAYZ)

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3258) - OC bis ca. 4.5 GHz möglich aber nicht zwingend erforderlich

*Speicher:* 4GB-Kit DDR3 1600

*Netzteil bis AMD 380 :* be quiet! System Power 8 600W ATX 2.4 (BN242)

*Netzteil ab AMD 380:* ... auf Anfrage in der Rumpelkammer


*6. Falten mit mehr als zwei AMD-GPUs:* ... auf Anfrage in der "Rumpelkammer"



*Übergreifend für alle Systeme*


*Festplatte:* ADATA Premier SP600 32GB, SATA (ASP600S3-32GM-C) - nicht benötigte Programme und Funktionen sollten deinstalliert und eine Bereinigungsroutine druchgeführt werden. Ansonst einfach eine größere SSD wählen.



*GPUs*

AMD R7 260X - 100W - bis 55K PPDs  XFX Radeon R7 260X Aluminium Edition, 1GB (R7-260X-ZNJ4)

AMD R7 360 - 100W - bis 55K PPDs MSI R7 360 2GD5 OC (V809-1673R)

AMD R7 370 - 130W - bis 74K PPDs MSI R7 370 2GD5T OC (V305-031R)

AMD R9 380 - 160W - bis 137 PPDs 

AMD R9 380 X - 190W - bis 165 PPDs 

AMD R9 390 - 260W - bis 320 PPDs VTX3D Radeon R9 390 (VXR9 390 8GBD5-DHE)

AMD 390X - 270W - bis 345 PPDs Gigabyte Radeon R9 390X WindForce 2X, 8GB (GV-R939XWF2-8GD) 

AMD R9 nano - noch nicht getestet Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano, 4GB HBM (21249-00-40G)


Nvidia 750Ti - 60W - bis 70K PPDs MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OCV1 2GB (V809-1030R)

Nvidia GTX 950 - 95W - bis 134 PPDs KFA² GeForce GTX 950 OC, 2GB (95NPH8DHG5OC)

Nvidia GTX 960 - 135W bis 152 PPDsZotac GeForce GTX 960 ITX Compact, 2GB (ZT-90310-10M)

Nvidia GTX 970 - bis 380 PPDs Zotac GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90101-10P)

---------------------

Danke.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Solche Systeme werden nicht dazu geeignet sein moderne Spiele in höchster Auflösung zu spielen
Wie auch häufig in der Print zu lesen ist können aber - selbst mit minimalem HW-Aufwand - ältere Spiele damit bereits befriedigend gespielt werden
Die Priorität liegt aber auf einem günstigen *Falter*-PC

Selbstverständlich werden wir aber auch weiterhin "grosse" Systeme vorstellen und vergleichen
Und natürlich - dank des grossen Wissens der Mitglieder - auch weiterhin Tipps und Tricks weitergeben und helfen wo wir können

Zusätzlich ist es (längerfristig) angedacht in der Print zwei Systeme zu publizieren /gegenüberzustellen
Ob das nun der "ONE-MILLION-"  und der "ECO-FALTER" sind wird sich noch weisen

So, wir erwarten euer Feedback


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Pauschal würd ich sagen einfach eine GTX 750Ti oder noch besser eine GTX 950 gepaart mit einer stromsparenden CPU.
Ansonsten ein 8-Kerner mit einer so geringen TDP wie möglich.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Wie bereits die Evaluation vom "ONE-MILLION" betreffend gezeigt hat ist es

- überlegenswert ob die CPU selber falten soll oder nur die GPU unterstützt
- deshalb wichtig eine passende (je nachdem "kleine") CPU zu verbauen

Ausserdem sollte das Board natürlich so viele wie nötig (so wenige wie möglich) Features haben um den Stromverbrauch nochmal zu senken


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Verschoben:



XeT schrieb:


> Im rahmen des eco Falters und der im gpu aufgekommenen Gesamtpreisberechnung. Wäre es nicht auch ganz gut wenn wir eine PPD/Watt Tabelle für die GPUs machen? Dazu dann noch den Beschaffungspreis. Dann sieht man was ea auf Dauer kostete und bringt. Denn 60k/150Watt der 760 ist mir zu schlimm gegen über meine 290 mit 200-275k/250Watt


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Also ich lasse die letzte Zeit einen Broadwell i5 falten. Einmal einen i5-5250 CPU-only, der es bei knapp 20 Watt aus der Dose auf 6K PPD (NaCL) oder 4K PPD (Client) schafft, bzw. bei 10 Watt auf 4K PPD (NaCL) / 2,5K PPD (Client). Und ansonsten einen i5-5675C GPU-only mit einer GTX 750Ti oder 960 . Es macht dabei lustigerweise überhaupt keinen Punkte-Unterschied, ob die CPU ungezügelt läuft oder ob ich sie auf 800 MHz begrenze. Das Strommessgerät sieht das derweil natürlich anders.

Privat war ich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal aus Spaß ein Braswell Celeron N3050 Board besorgen soll, um zu schauen, ob die zwei Kerne für meine Ti ausreichen. Wären dann 60-70 Euro fürs Board, 100-120 für die 750Ti und 15 Euro für den Ram. Und es läuft problemlos mit einem Pico-Netzteil.
Ich bin für mich selbst auch mit dem Erscheinen der 950 weiterhin pro-750Ti, da die 750Ti ohne externe Stromversorgung läuft und die Hersteller-950 dank der äußerst großzügigen Taktauslegung/-abweichung vom Referenzdesign nicht mehr die gleiche Effizienz wie die 750Ti aufweist. Mit den Radeon-Karten wie 260-260X-270 habe ich leider keine Erfahrung.

EDIT: Angeguckt hat mich auch ein Supermicro Xeon D-1520/1540 Board mit 8/16 Threads. Das ist ein gelöteter Broadwell-EP, sozusagen und grob der Nachfolger des gesockelten E5-2630L. Allerdings sind das Preisregionen, in denen jede GPU-Lösung glänzen würde. Aber da mir ein besonders kompaktes System vorschwebte, wäre kein Platz für eine GPU gewesen.


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich würd da schon schwach werden wenns nicht so furchtbar unvernünftig wäre 
Supermicro X10SDV-F retail (MBD-X10SDV-F-O) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Genau


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich freue mich schon auf das Projekt:

Persönlich würde ich mich freuen wenn die AMD Hardware etwas mehr betrachtet werden würde.

Die Nvidia Karten funktionieren im Moment ja eigentlich besser...

Man muss allerdings hier auch sagen, dass der Umstieg von Cuda (core15) zu OpenCL noch nicht sooo lange vollzogen wurde und man sieht von core (17,18) zu core (21) dass die Projekte immer besser mit AMD falten. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass in naher Zukunft, die AMD Karten ihre reale Rohleistung auch richtig einsetzten werden können.


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@ arcDaniel: ... es wird Dir gefallen. Da NVIDIA-GPUs mehr Unterstützung von der CPU brauchen als AMDs, werden die AMD-Lösungen sicher sehr interessant werden. Es ist geplant die aktuelle 30** Serie zu testen zzgl. Fury/nano.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ich bin für mich selbst auch mit dem Erscheinen der 950 weiterhin pro-750Ti, da die 750Ti ohne externe Stromversorgung läuft und die Hersteller-950 dank der äußerst großzügigen Taktauslegung/-abweichung vom Referenzdesign nicht mehr die gleiche Effizienz wie die 750Ti aufweist.



Müsste man noch genauer anschauen...
Stimmt, die 750Ti braucht keinen externen Stromanschluss (950 1x 6-pin)
Stimmt, die 750 Ti hat einen Stromverbrauch von rund 60 Watt (950 hat rund 90 Watt)

Aber die 950 hat mehr CUDA's (768 zu 640)
Sie ist höher getaktet (rund 100 MHz), hat einen höheren Speicherdurchsatz (105.5 gegenüber 86.4 GB/s)  und hat einen höheren OpenGL-Level sowie DirectX 12

Ein Argument *für* die 750 Ti ist der deutlich günstigere Preis
In Kombination mit dem höheren Stromverbrauch würde das mehr an Punkten darum wohl nicht wett gemacht
Also für "ECO-FALTER" eher die 750 Ti


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Zur GTX750ti, also seit den letzten Tagen habe ich nur noch eine sehr bescheidene PPD von etwa 44k PPD...

Zum Eco-Falter, da ich ja hier auch noch HW rumliegen habe, welche schon eine kleine Basis darstellen würde, habe ich mich jetzt auch entlich (nach über einem Jahr) darum bemüht einen RMA Antrag für mein totes Seasonic Platinium 860 Netzteil zu beantragen (7 Jahre Garantie, das Netzteil gibt es noch nicht mal so lange...).
Ist zwar total überdimensioniert für einen Eco-Falter, aber warum ein neues Kaufen? sogar bei niedriger Last sollte es dennoch sparsam arbeiten.


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich werde bei mir auch noch mal gucken, denn zur Zeit läuft die 960. Aber vor ein paar Tagen war noch 70k bei der 750Ti zu holen. Wenn es euch auch interessiert, dann besorge ich mir tatsächlich mal ein kleines Braswell-Board zum Testen. Die "großen" Braswells hatte ich schon, aber da noch kein Falten im Sinn :/

Das Seasonic-Netzteil hätte ich auch gern. Wobei, wenn hier jemand Wunschzettel zusammenträgt, schon das Seasonic Platinum 400 Fanless ausreichen würde


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich poste heute Abend die aktuell geplanten Kombinationen. 

Für mich sind noch Fragen offen, wo ich Eure Meinung brauche: in was für ein Kleid soll der Eco-Falter stecken? Mini-Atx-Gehäuse, Desktop  oder Individual Selvemade Gehäuse. Was denkt Ihr?

Bilder und Links erwünscht, aber bitte an die Ökonomie denken


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich denke welche Art von Gehäuse ist absolut nebensächlich.
Selbst ein offener Aufbau wäre völlig egal.
Um Temperaturprobleme muss man sich ja dann eh selber kümmern.
Sei es mit großen Luftkühlern in großen Tower-Gehäusen oder Waküs im ITX-Bereich.


----------



## JeansOn (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So, wir erwarten euer Feedback




Da realisiert ihr eine spannende Idee. 

*Was hat unser Forum zu bieten?*
-erstmal sind die unzähligen Akteure zu nennen, die 
-umfassendes HW-Wissen haben. Das Problem für den Außenstehenden ist es, genau das zu erkennen. (Die haben ja nur PPD im Kopf)
-Eure Aktionen erscheinen mir also logisch 

*Ich werde auf jeden Fall öfter mal reinschauen.* ... und zwar in beide Threads (ONE Million PPD Folder ist der andere) 
*Begründung:* Ich will immer wissen, was möglich ist und auf was ich verzichte, wenn ich eine ECO-Variante wähle. Aus genau diesem Grund lese ich auch die Print.


Mit etwas Vorfreude (leicht untertrieben ^^ )
JeansOn


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich empfinde ein gutes kleines Gehäuse schon als wichtig.

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche... Ich könnte einfach ein kleines Lian Li kaufen, allerdings wäre ich dann weit weg von Ökonomisch... 

Für den Anfang, resp, die Test, wäre ein offener Aufbau aber angemessener. Es ist Sinnfoller bei der finalen Konfig ein passendes Gehäuse für die HW zu suchen.


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... hier nun die Hardware-Kombi und was ich mir dabei gedacht habe:

Alle Systeme falten ausschließlich über die GPU. Die CPU spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle und soll nur so stark sein, dass die GPU bestmöglich performen kann.

_Hinweis: Bilder und Preise stammen von PCGH Preisvergleich _

*System 1: der preiswerte Einstieg für das Falten mit einer GPU*

*Board:* ASRock D1800M (90-MXGUK0-A0UAYZ) ab € 46,92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkungen: dieses System hat eine schwache CPU die es ermöglicht AMD GPUs, vermutlich bis AMD 390, und Nvidia GPUs, vermutlich bis GTX 960, mit guter Performance zu betreiben. Aber dieses muss erst im Praxistest bestätigt werden.


*System 2: der Einstieg für das Falten mit einer oder zwei GPUs*

*Board:* ASRock Q2900M (90-MXGW70-A0UAYZ) ab € 104,06




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkungen: dieses System hat eine stärkere CPU die es ermöglicht mit jeder AMD GPU und Nvidia GPUs, vermutlich bis GTX 970, mit guter Performance zu betreiben. In weiteren Tests wird ermittelt, welche GPU ohne Limitierung performen kann. Bei Einsatz von zwei GPUs wird vermutlich bis zur AMD 390 bzw. GTX960 ein Limitierungsfreies Falten möglich sein. Aber dieses muss erst im Praxistest bestätigt werden.


*restliche Hardware für allen Systeme*

*Speicher* G.Skill Value DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNS) ab € 24,11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Festplatte* ADATA Premier SP600 32GB, SATA (ASP600S3-32GM-C) ab € 31,49




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Netzteil*

Kategorie 1: LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3 ab € 32,87




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kategorie 2/ Messstation: Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760i 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020036-EU) ab € 193,09




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GPU*

AMD R7 260X - XFX Radeon R7 260X Aluminium Edition, 1GB (R7-260X-ZNJ4) ab € 112,86

AMD R7 360 - MSI R7 360 2GD5 OC (V809-1673R) ab € 105,80

AMD R7 370 - MSI R7 370 2GD5T OC (V305-031R) ab € 138,95

AMD R9 390 - VTX3D Radeon R9 390 (VXR9 390 8GBD5-DHE) ab € 309,85

AMD 390X - Gigabyte Radeon R9 390X WindForce 2X, 8GB (GV-R939XWF2-8GD) ab € 404,79 - vorerst kein Test

AMD R9 nano - Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano, 4GB HBM (21249-00-40G) ab € 648,89[/b] - vorerst kein Test


Nvidia 750Ti - MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OCV1 2GB (V809-1030R) ab € 117,87

Nvidia GTX 950 - KFA² GeForce GTX 950 OC, 2GB (95NPH8DHG5OC) ab € 154,80

Nvidia GTX 960 - Zotac GeForce GTX 960 ITX Compact, 2GB (ZT-90310-10M) ab € 192,93

Nvidia GTX 970 - Zotac GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90101-10P) ab € 316,11 - vorerst kein Test


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Möchtest du bei System 2 mit Risern arbeiten?


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@ZobRombie: richtig, hab auch schon welche da


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Brauchst du bei irgendetwas Hilfe? Soll man dir Grafikkarten zum Testen zukommen lassen?


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... Hilfe kann ich gut gebrauchen! GPUs, hast Du welche von den oben Benannten zu liegen?


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Könnte dir 750Ti und 960 bieten. Leider keine 950, wobei sie mich grundsätzlich interessieren würde. Ich werde mal in mich gehen (Konto angucken) und nen Testkauf erwägen.


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... vielen Dank für das Angebot, dass ist sehr nett von Dir. Ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen und melde mich bei Dir, ok?


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Du klar, haben doch beschlossen, dass Falten ein Teamsport ist! Wenn du sie gebrauchen kannst, meld dich. Ich brauche sie zur Zeit nicht dringend und kann sie also problemlos eine Weile entbehren. Und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich sie heil wiederkriege .


----------



## simder (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Als Board würde ich das nehmen günstig und 4 kerne und zieht kaum Strom

https://geizhals.de/biostar-j1900mh2-a1230173.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

als Netzteil das 

https://geizhals.de/lc-power-pro-li...eld-300w-atx-2-3-a697598.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

und als SSD diese

https://geizhals.de/mushkin-enhanced-chronos-60gb-mknssdcr60gb-7-a1250703.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

und Grafik eine geforce 950 bietet das besser Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und hat auch mehr Punkte.
Hier ein FAHtest Nvidia GeForce GTX 950 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Anmerkung zum Netzteil: Hier würde ich am wenigsten Sparen!

Welches Betriebsystem soll eigentlich zum einsatz kommen?


----------



## Loebstraus (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Netzteil bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung das man dort nicht sparen sollte Corsair VS350 oder ähnliches kostet ca 10€ mehr 
Betriebssystem würde ich auf Linux legen zum Anfang für das einstellen Windows weil man einfach mehr möglichkeiten hat später dann Linux ist einfach sparsamer.
ich könnte dir eine 970 zuschicken *indieluftpfeif


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



simder schrieb:


> und Grafik eine geforce 950 bietet das besser Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und hat auch mehr Punkte.
> Hier ein FAHtest Nvidia GeForce GTX 950 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase



Da hast du recht, bloss wenn du etwas zurückblätterst dann landest du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...r-oekonomisches-folding-home-post7767512.html

Die Karte kostet rund (! Schweizer Preise) das 1.5 fache; braucht rund das 1.5 fache an Strom und bringt rund das 1.5 fache an Falt-Leistung
Also *eigentlich* genau so gut wie eine 750 Ti
Weil es aber hier um den *ECO-FALTER *geht heisst 750 Ti weniger Stromverbrauch bei tieferen Anschaffungskosten
Realistischer Weise darf man 60 - 65 KPPD erwarten


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@Bumlebee
Mann darf ruhig mehr erwarten:
Meine Basis GTX750ti bringt bei guten WU über 70k ppd und bei schlechten doch noch schlappe 54k ppd

Meine steckt allerdings in einem PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot, wie wirkt sich hier eigentlich die Bandbreite aus?...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Bumlebee
> Mann darf ruhig mehr erwarten:
> Meine Basis GTX750ti bringt bei guten WU über 70k ppd und bei schlechten doch noch schlappe 54k ppd
> 
> Meine steckt allerdings in einem PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot, wie wirkt sich hier eigentlich die Bandbreite aus?...



Ach ich Dummerle  - ist aber auch noch früh  
Typo korrigiert

Und - btw - eine Ausbremsung findet nicht/kaum statt


----------



## XeT (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Also mein System 2 hat bei der eine WU 66k gebracht. Die hab ich dann durchgelassen und dann durfte PC nicht mehr Falten. die 760 zieht 150Watt und bringt nicht viel dabei rum. Daher darf jetzt PC 1 24h (außer beim Zocken) voll Falten. 
Daher sollte wir wie bereits erwähnt vll mal von unseren Systemen eine GPU/Leistungsübersicht anstellen. Denn PPD/Watt macht schon große unterschiede vor allem wenn das System Jahre Falten soll.


----------



## brooker (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Anmerkung zum Netzteil: Hier würde ich am wenigsten Sparen!
> 
> Welches Betriebsystem soll eigentlich zum einsatz kommen?



Zum Testen Win 7 64 bit. Für ein System werde ich dann Linux als Vergleich aufsetzen 
-------------------------------


----------



## simder (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: &quot;ECO-FALTER&quot; - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Das System zieht nicht.Mal 100 Watt dafür ist das lc vollkommen io.  Ist ein solides NT
Man kann immer besser aber ob es das corsair besser macht?


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

bei den kleinen wird die 80+ noch nicht so rein gehen aber, bei größeren Builds muss man schon beachten das der Wirkungsgrad passt genauso wie die Leistung. 500Watt nt. bei 250Watt ist nicht gut für den Wirkungsgrad etc.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Also beim Netzteil ist es so dass die Effizients bei 50% Auslastung meist am besten ist. Bei hoher Auslastung fällt die Effizient nicht nennenswert.

Sprich für 250W ist eine 500W NT zwar verschwendung, bezüglich der Effizients kein Fehler.

Ab 20% Auslastung würde ich die Meisten Netzteile (80+ Gold/Platinium) als ausreichend Effizient.

80+ Titanium wird natürlich klasse, denn da ist eine Effiziens von 90% bei 10% Auslastung vorgeschrieben. Allerdings ist das kleinste im Moment erhältliche 80+ Ti ein 850W (also Verschwendung).

Ein 80+ Sliver wäre für mich das Minimum.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Stimmt war irgendwie auf den trip das über 50% nochmal paar prozent dazu kommen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine steckt allerdings in einem PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot, wie wirkt sich hier eigentlich die Bandbreite aus?...



Meine GTX 750 Ti ist mit 8x v3.0 angebunden, da ich beide Slots belegt habe (wäre sonst 16x), aktuell 0x17 WU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Update: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bus-Interface schwankt hier immer zwischen 41 und 45 Prozent.

Update: Bei einer 0x21 WU würde ein PCIe 2.0 x4 Slot limitieren, da die Auslastung bei PCIe 3.0 x8 Slot über 50 Prozent steigt.


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Update: Sapphire R9 380 Nitro zum Testfeld hinzugefügt


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Moin, habe meinen Komposter mal durchlaufen lassen. Meine GTX750Ti hat für eine 0x21WU 22 Stunden gebraucht bei folgender Ausbeute:

07:02:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 2500000 steps (99%)
07:15:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 2500000 steps (100%)
...
07:16:15:WU00:FS00:Uploading 17.21MiB to 171.64.65.104
07:16:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.104:8080
07:16:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 3.27%
...
07:19:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.44%
07:19:31:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
07:19:31:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
07:19:31:WU00:FS00:*Final credit estimate, 68589.00 points *
07:19:31:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Hm 75k PPD. Meine 760 hatte damals 60k angegeben. Für dAs Ergebnis darf die 760 nicht mehr Falten aber die 290 jetzt fast 24/7


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... Bestellliste ist raus. Teile kommen spätestens Freitag


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Update: Entnahme GPUs aus finanztechnischen Gründen, Netzteil als Referenz und Messstation hinzugefügt (Corsair Link-Funktion)

AMD 390X - Gigabyte Radeon R9 390X WindForce 2X, 8GB (GV-R939XWF2-8GD) ab € 404,79 - vorerst kein Test

AMD R9 nano - Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano, 4GB HBM (21249-00-40G) ab € 648,89 - vorerst kein Test

Nvidia GTX 970 - Zotac GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90101-10P) ab € 316,11 - vorerst kein Test

Kategorie 2/ Messstation: Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760i 760W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020036-EU) ab € 193,09


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Das Corsair Link hat eher einen Beta-Status und hat nicht wirklich was mit dem tatsächlichen Verbrauch zu schaffen.
Teilweise werden da falsche Daten ausgelesen das einem schlecht wird.
Die Software steckt definitiv noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ok, gut zu wissen. Danke. Parallel werde ich einen Strommesser einsetzen. Mal schauen wie das alles dann zusammen passt.


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Was da los mit der Nano? Die wäre interessant da ich die vll in einer Unvernunft-Aktion kaufen wollte fürs Gaming und Falten, Dann hat mich aber die zu geringe Mehrleistung bisher abgehalten. Greenland soll es xfire werden


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... wenn ich es hinbekomme, bestelle ich eine und mache nen Test. Aktuell und auf einmal kann ich es leider nicht


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

alles kaufen und weiter verwenden 

Ich bin mir eher nur nicht sicher ob ich jetzt schon zugreifen soll. Will nächstes Jahr eigentlich auf Strom aus Eigenproduktion setzten. Ab dann geht's mit Falten richtig los. Aber muss mal gucken was ich an der Küste alles nehmen kann, will so 5kw frei habenn


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@brooker
Stürz dich nicht in unnötige Unkosten. Selbst wenn man die Rückgabe-Möglichkeiten nutzen wollte, können zwei Wochen verdammt kurz sein und irgendein Problem gibt es immer. Der Eco-Falter-Guide muss ja auch nicht bis zu einem gewissen Stichtag fertig sein.

@XeT
5kw - planst du in Sonne oder wegen Küste mit Wind?


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ich bin gerade stinksauer: Mindfactory hat meine gesamte Bestellung einfach storniert und mir das Geld zurück überwiesen :o(. Wasn da los?


----------



## XeT (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> @brooker
> Stürz dich nicht in unnötige Unkosten. Selbst wenn man die Rückgabe-Möglichkeiten nutzen wollte, können zwei Wochen verdammt kurz sein und irgendein Problem gibt es immer. Der Eco-Falter-Guide muss ja auch nicht bis zu einem gewissen Stichtag fertig sein.
> 
> @XeT
> 5kw - planst du in Sonne oder wegen Küste mit Wind?



So wohl als auch. Sonne reicht für 24/7 alleine nicht aus. 10m^2=1000kw/h pro Jahr damit kann ich den normalen Verbrauch decken und dann zusätzlich noch etwas sparen für die Nacht. Mit dem Wind etc muss ich aber mal gucken ansonsten Betreibe ich ein Fitnesscenter wo die Energie vom Sport nen großen Generator betreibt.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@brooker
Hast du mal angefragt, warum sie so handelten? Ansonsten: Willkommen bei Mindfactory!

@Xet
Ja genau, dass ist dann der nächste Schritt nach dem Eco-Falter: der Velo-Falter - Radeln gegen den Krebs .


----------



## Loebstraus (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@Brooker das ist Mindfactory ähnlich wie bei mir damals mit Caseking


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... habe umgesattelt 

Morgen Abend kann es losgehen.

Welche AMD-GPU soll als erstes getestet werden?


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Pragmatisch von oben nach unten? Dann kann deine 260X schnell wieder weiterfalten.


----------



## brooker (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... die kuschelt gerade mit der GTX970 im "großen" Rechner. Ich lass die doch nicht ruhen!


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Entwurf zur Übersichtstabelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Sieht erstmal gut aus aber die Stromkosten&pro Jahr sind mir nicht ganz einleuchtend. 30,9 Cent je kW/h? dann stimmt die 290 aber  90€ nicht glaub bei dir sind es 26Cent


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ist nur eine erster Entwurf, der noch überarbeitet und auf Plausibilität gecheckt werden muss. Wollte nur mal zeigen, wie ich es auf ziehen möchte.


----------



## XeT (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Aber sonst find ich das soweit sehr gut, ist übersichtlich und alles drin was man braucht.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... die Post war da! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da noch einige Teile, u.a. Netzteil, fehlen, starte ich mit der AMD R9 380


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ein Hoch auf die Post! Und natürlich gutes Gelingen!

Aber jetzt hast du ja doch 960 und 750Ti gekauft; ich hätte sie dir wirklich geschickt.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... alles gut. Passt schon so. Trotzdem nochmals danke für Dein Angebot. Wollte Deine Hardware nicht schrotten


----------



## simder (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

hmm aber wieso der alte Pentium ?
du hast doch im Ratschläge gebeten aber hältst an der Liste fest oder sehe ich das falsch

ASRock N3700M  hmm ist neuer und auch hat auch zwei PCI EXpress oder das Biostar J1900MH2 kostet nur 70 Euro


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@Simder: das war leider in der stornierten Bestellung und muss nachgeliefert werden. 

Die alte Hardware habe ich mit drin, weil ich wissen möchte ob es einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## simder (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

achso bin mal gespannt was der unterschied ist. ich finde das Biostar sehr interessant aber ist halt kein Pentium


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@Simder: das Biostar ist nen Celeron und das N3700M auch  - ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass ich bei den Asrock Boards nicht PCIe Gen 1 einstellen kann. Deshalb funktioniert der Riser nicht 

Grundlegend ist, zumindestens bei AMD-GPUs, die Power der CPU egal. Mein "kleiner Falter" ist mit seiner Plattform 4x1,5GHz AMD A5000 nicht wirklich stark, aber die AMD 380 läuft problemlos. Nur das Entpacken am Anfang hat leider etwas gedauert und PPDs gekostet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Lest mal diesen Artikel:
AMD stellt neue R-Serie-APUs auf Carrizo-Basis fÃ¼r Embedded-Markt vor | Planet 3DNow!

Vielleicht bekommen wir in nächster Zeit ein Board mit Carizzo, klingt jedenfalls sehr interessant, als Basis für einen Eco-Falter


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Wäre schön, glaube ich aber nicht dran. AMD selbst sieht den Consumer-Markt für die R-Serie ja gar nicht als Ziel und schon für Sockel AM1 und FM2+ gab es keine neuen Architekturen. Daher müsste man auf mutige Experimenteure setzen. Am meisten Hoffnung liegt bei sowas ja bei ASRock oder Zotac oder Gigabyte, aber weder hat uns ASRock (QC5000-Nachfolge-)Varianten mit Beema oder Carrizo-L gegeben, noch hat Zotac oder Gigabyte in letzter Zeit AMD-Chips in ihren Mini-PCs verbaut. Zuletzt ja, so glaube ich, noch mit Trinity und Richland und dafür Kaveri schon nicht mehr. 

Aber vielleicht ist der angebliche Apple-Deal mit AMD nicht total custom fabriziert und basiert auf Carrizo und lockt so auch andere hervor. Denn während brooker ja berichtete, dass die Kabine-iGPU zu langsam ist, so müsste Kaveris/Carrizos Lösung reichen.

Ich will mir aber, nicht in Konkurrenz zu brooker, zumindest die Kaveris noch mal in der Falt-Hinsicht in puncto Effizienz angucken.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@ZobRombie: gern, schaue es Dir bitte an und lass uns an der Erkenntnis teilhaben. Hey, nichts mir Konkurrenz. Wir alle wollen für das Team nur das Beste. Geb Gas und hol die die Erkenntnisse die Du und wir auch brauchen!


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Bei mir liegt ein A10-7850K (512 Shader GCN 1.1) bereit, das passende Board wurde heute verschickt, ich bin also auch an der Sache dran. 

War eher als LAN-Maschine gedacht, aber die eine oder andere WU wird wohl drin sein 

EDIT:

Wie bei so vielem, das ich bisher angekündigt habe, empfehle ich eine gesunde Skepsis bezüglich der Zeitnähe der Ergebnisse


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Update: Testreihe (5 WUs) PCIe x4 Gen2 mit AMD 380 gestartet 

... erster Lauf fast durch ...

Plattform: "kleiner Falter"
Leistungsaufnahme all in: 200-207Watt
PPDs: 122K
WU: 0x17
Treiber: Catalyst 15.7.1

Was kommt noch? 4 weitere WUs, 5 Läufe im "großen" Rechner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Super und wie üblich, Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Update: Testreihe (5 WUs) PCIe x8 Gen3 mit AMD 370 gestartet


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Für nen Mini-Falter würde mich eine 370 oder 360 auch angucken. Mal gespannt, was du verkündest.


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... also mir gefällt die AMD 380 schon recht gut. Bisher ca. 130K und all in 200 Watt


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Mich bewegt ja schon ein wenig der Stromverbrauch. Ich werde absehbar vermutlich kein Millionenfalter werden und ziele eher auf ein Minimalverbrauch-System ab; und da - sei mir nicht bös - gefällt mir 130K und 200W jetzt nicht so wirklich, wenn zur Zeit meine 960 rund 145K bei 120W leistet. Und der Broadwell ist ein Stromferkel - da geht sicher noch weniger.


----------



## simder (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Dachte ich mir auch gerade das 200 Watt viel sind für 130 k


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... das stimmt wohl, aber das war ja erstmal die erste WU  - das wird noch besser werden. Aber bedenken, dass ist für alles (Board,  Speicher, HDD und GPU).


----------



## simder (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

sieht man auch hier die AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390 und 380 im Test

unter Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem)

Geforce 960 240 Watt
ATi R380        323 Watt

damit liegt die Karte auf dem Niveau der Geforce 970

oder dieser Test AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390, 380 und R7 370 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Geforce 960 198 Watt
ATI R380        298 Watt

zum vergleich eine 970 nimmt 244 Watt.

also für mich sind die 380 Karten nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Loebstraus (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Bedenkt halt immer man brauch dann auch noch eine halbwegsgute CPU zum vorrechnen bei der Nvidia 
Was die AMD in dem Moment halt nicht braucht


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ob das mit den asyncronen Shadern zu tun hat?
Da gabs doch irgendeine News darüber das Nvidia das über den Treiber bei DX12 kompensieren will, aber etwas CPU-Leistung kostet.
AMD hat da kein Problem damit.


----------



## Loebstraus (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Jupp weil AMD das mit der Karte macht deswegen war Nvidia ja zum Teil so bescheiden dran in DX12


----------



## ZobRombie (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Von daher bin ich wirklich auf brookers Ergebnisse gespannt. Hilft ja auch nix, wenn die 960 zwar theoretisch ökonomisch besser dasteht, aber Dank schwacher CPU nie zum Arbeiten käme.


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... bekomme die gtx 950 und 960 nicht zum Laufen  und mein kleiner Falter ist auch gerade zusammengebrochen 

Was ist hier los?

Selbst bei der 750Ti steht "fail". Er nimmt 3 WUs, startet kurz, bricht ab, läd neu und dann "fail"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich tippe auf Stromversorgung:
Alle Stecker richtig eingerastet?


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... habs gefunden. Ein Treibr hat sich still heimlich davon gemacht. nun läuft die Ti, zu mindestens auf dem kleinen Falter


----------



## XeT (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Brooker was faltest du für WUs zum Test?  Meine Nano Faltet die core 17 derzeit mit 100K PPD mehr gegenüber core 21. Die Kleineren Core 21 bringen bei mir auch mehr PPD als die dickste. Ich werde aber weiter beobachten


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

lade 3 WUs wie sie kommen, versuche aber nen Mix um das von Dir beschriebene mitzunehmen.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ich habe schlechte Neuigkeiten: ich bekomme keine Nividia auf dem Asrock Q2900 zum Laufen. GPUZ erkennt zwar die Karte aber keine Takte, F@H bricht direkt nach dem Start ab und läd eine neue WU und nach 5 Mal kommt "fail". Hab Windows neu instaliert, die neusten Treiber drauf. Komme nicht weiter. Vermutet, dass der PCIe 2x Gen 1 nicht genug für die Schnittstelle der GPU bereitstellt. Denn auf dem kleinen Falter, PCIe x4 Gen 2, läuft jede Karte. 

Sprich, der Test mit 2x2.41GHz CPU kann leider nicht stattfinden 

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## ZobRombie (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Das ist ja nicht deine Schuld. Danke für all die Mühe und extra Arbeit!

Ich hatte mal ein Q1900 getestet und hatte ähnliche Probleme, wobei er bei mir, mit drehenden Grafikkarten-Lüftern, gleich ab Bios hängen blieb. Ich tippte seinerzeit darauf, dass der PCIe x16 Slot nicht nur elektrisch x1 angebunden ist, sondern auch entsprechend mit Strom versorgt wird. Ein "normaler" PEG PCIe x16 Slot darf 75 Watt zur Verfügung stellen, während ein PCIe x1 Slot nur 10 Watt (oder als High Power 25 Watt) liefert. Da ich zu der Zeit keine Grafikkarte mit externer Stromversorgung hatte, konnte ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Ich schrieb ASRock an, doch die konnten sich das Phänomen auch nicht erklären und sie deuteten Kompatibilität-Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte an.

Ein Test mit einem N3150 Board lief dagegen reibungslos ab, obwohl der dortige PEG-Slot ebenfalls nur elektrisch x1 angebunden ist. Dafür bekam er dort wohl die 75 Watt.

Möglicherweise hatte es bei dem Q1900 aber auch andere Gründe. Jedenfalls eine Generation später lief es dann. Nur das hilft dir mit dem Q2900 jetzt natürlich nicht viel weiter.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... danke für Deine Worte. DasQ2900 ist bereits wieder verpackt und macht sich Montag auf den Heimweg! Letztendlich ist das nicht so schlimm, nur hat es mich einen Tag zurückgeworfen und ordentlich Arbeit gekostet. Aber nun wissen wir, dass wir nicht nehmen dürfen?  Stell Dir vor, dass wäre einen Einsteiger passiert.


----------



## ZobRombie (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ja, es ist immer unglaublich, wie viel Zeit man mit scheinbar kleinen Problemen verlieren kann. Gut, dass es zurück geht, Hauptsache dir entstehen keine Sonderkosten. Willst du eine Alternative ordern? Da es hier ja primär um den höheren Takt ging, wäre wenn nur ein N3700 Board denkbar. Allerdings täte sich das vermutlich nicht viel, da der A4-5000 eine bessere IPC-Leistung hat und zumindest von dem Boost-2,08-GHz-N3150 nicht total überflügelt wurde. Außerdem sind die Boards sehr/so teuer, dass man in ganz anderen Bereichen planen könnte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Was steht denn einem Kauf eines Board mit der Möglichkeit zu untertakten gegen?

Im Endeffekt sollte es doch auf das Gleiche rauslaufen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Ein "normaler" PEG PCIe x16 Slot darf 75 Watt zur Verfügung stellen,  während ein PCIe x1 Slot nur 10 Watt (oder als High Power 25 Watt)  liefert. Da ich zu der Zeit keine Grafikkarte mit externer  Stromversorgung hatte, konnte ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Ich  schrieb ASRock an, doch die konnten sich das Phänomen auch nicht  erklären und sie deuteten Kompatibilität-Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte  an.



Ich bin da der Meinung das es hier nur um ein TDP-Limit handelt und sich auch nur auf "echte" halbhohe Karten bezieht die dementsprechend weniger Platz für einen großen Kühlkörper haben.
Technisch unterscheidet sich die Stromversorgung nicht bei einem x1 oder x16 Slot.
Die ersten paar Kontakte am Anfang realisieren die Stromversorgung, der Rest der Kontakte der dahinter kommt ist nur Signal oder Masse.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@ZobRombie: ich muss nicht zwingend ein Ersatzboard ordern. Ich ermittle mit dem Vorhandenen, was der Unterschied zwischen 4.5GHz und Eco ist. Und dazu suche ich die beste Hardware.

@Alex: die von mir gewählten Boards mit CPU kosten maximal 100€ neu. Ich kenne kein Gespann für diesen Preis das man untertakten kann. Mein QC5000 kann man taktechnisch begrenzen, das spart Strom, aber kosten Startzeit.

@Abductee: davon bin ich auch ausgegangen, wurde aber eines Besseren belehrt


----------



## JeansOn (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Mich bewegt ja schon ein wenig der Stromverbrauch. Ich werde absehbar vermutlich kein Millionenfalter werden und ziele eher auf ein Minimalverbrauch-System ab; und da - sei mir nicht bös - gefällt mir 130K und 200W jetzt nicht so wirklich, wenn zur Zeit meine 960 rund 145K bei 120W leistet. Und der Broadwell ist ein Stromferkel - da geht sicher noch weniger.



Ja, so geht es so manchem. Deshalb gefällt mir der Beitrag. 
Man muß auch immer seine Grenzen im Blick haben. Also ein Auge ins Portemonaie, eins auf die Lust, hier mitzumachen. Die Hauptsache ist doch, man beteiligt sich und ist irgendwie zufrieden. Diese Beteiligung kann immer auch mit kleineren Punktraten erbracht werden. Die Hauptsache ist, man geht nicht weg und dann gehört man dazu: Zu den Wahnsinnigen hier.

Mir gefällt im Übrigen der ganze Thread. Ich glaube, die Akteure könnten glatt in der Redaktion aushelfen.

Ich muß heute beim Lesen ein wenig nacharbeiten, aber das Problem hat ja jeder manchmal


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... hatte einen Geistesblitz und habe den Fehler gefunden. Die 32GB Festplatte war einfach nur voll. Deshalb wurde das Folden beim Entpacken abgebrochen


----------



## brooker (21. November 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Montag. Dann ist die benötigte Hardware da und ich werde direkt ein System online bringen. AMD 5350 wird die Lösung sein. Die Cpu-Leistung ist deutlicher höher als beim A5000 und die iGPU auch leistungsstarker. Evtl kann sogar darauf eine WU gesetzt werden.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2015)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Der AMD 5350 gefällt mir  bin auf die Resultate gespannt.

Hier mal ein grosses Danke an deine Mühe!!!


----------



## einjojo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

ich denke das "ÖKO-Falter" nur mit den neuesten und stärksten GPU´s zu bewerkstelligen ist. Beispiel die GTX980Ti bringt bei 250W Leistungsaufnahme ca 550 KPPD, die sehr viel ältere GTX480 bei auch ca. 250W (etwa halb so viel Rechenpower) nur 55 KPPD. Damit interpretiere ich bei dem Bonus-System von F@H "Bei Doppelter Rechenleistung = 10 fache Belohnung.


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ich glaube wir missverstehen uns. Der "ECO" - von ökonomisch, soll für jeden Bedarf des Falters eine Lösung mit bringen. Heißt ...

bspw.: Ich möchte ein System was 100K PPDs macht so preiwert wie möglich mit max. den Verbrauch. Dafür wird anhand der vorliegenden Erkenntnisse eine Lösung generiert. Die Aufgabe kann aber auch lauten, ich möchte 100K PPDs mit einen so geringen Stromverbrauch wie möglich. Oder, ich möchte ein System was die besten PPD-Rate abwirft und dabei gesamtkostentechnisch am wenigsten kosten. 

Gemäß dem Motto, jeder gibt das was er kann und möchte. Und genau dafür gibt es dann die passende Lösung.

Hast Du für Dich eine solche Anforderung im Kopf oder ein Projekt geplant?


----------



## einjojo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

ich wollt damit nur sagen das ein großer "Motor" sehr viel weniger strom verbraucht als beispielsweise  3 kleinere die das selbe Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Hi Leude, ein Neuer ist da:

AMD Athlon 5370, Prozessor, Kabini


Taktfrequenz: 2.200 MHz
Kerne: 4 Kerne
Sockel: AM1


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

update: Erkenntnisse aus den Tests eingeflossen, neue Basis-Kombinationen eingefügt


----------



## Lubi7 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Super und danke fürs update.

Könnte man zu Ecofaltern eigentlich auch die Smartphones dazuzählen?
Habe verucht im netz was zu ppd/watt bei Smartphones zu finden, aber nichts gefunden. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob da auch die CPU und vor allem die GPU die Hauptleistung liefert, so wie bei den PCs .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

@Lubi7:
Bei den Smartphones gibt es zur Zeit keine Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Lubi7:
> Bei den Smartphones gibt es zur Zeit keine Punkte.



Sch**ade eigentlich...
Bringt aber natürlich wieder die Frage auf: Falten wir für die Punkte oder die Wissenschaft??

Denn *falten* kann man damit

Hinweis: Das Telefon muss folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
 (1) am Ladegerät angeschlossen und vollständig (100 %) geladen sein und 
(2) eine Wi-Fi-Verbindung haben.

Funktioniert mit: Android-Smartphones und -Tablet mit Android Version 4.4 (Kitkat) oder höher mit ARM-Prozessor.


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ich sehe schon die Handy-Farmen vor mir


----------



## Gysi1901 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich finde auch, man sollte Punkte für's Falten mit Mobilgeräten einführen, genauso wie Teamzugehörigkeit. Das Falten mit meinem Tablet ist so unglaublich einfach und praktisch, es würde doppelt so viel Spaß machen, wenn es auch Punkte dafür gäbe und man seinen Beitrag mitverfolgen könnte. Es mag sein, dass die Leistung eines Mobilgeräts lächerlich gering ist im Vergleich zu einem Rechner mit einer GTX 9xx, aber die App informiert mich immer über sechsstellige Nutzerzahlen, sodass das insgesamt auch etwas bringt.


----------



## alexk94 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Am besten wäre eine App, die das Smartphone/ Tablet zum falten nutzt, ohne W-Lanabhängigkeit. Ich denke, das die Daten nicht so groß sind. Da könnte ich die andere Hälfte meiner 2gb sinnvoll nutzen. Als Sahnehäubchen wäre eine Übersicht, wo ich alle meine zum falten verdonnerten PC's, Smartphones u. Tablets, die erbrachten Punkte sehe sowie aus der Ferne die Auslastung regeln kann. Zusätzlich sollte Sony wieder das Falten über die PlayStation ermöglichen, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gysi1901 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Auch sollte man die Entscheidung, ab welchem Ladestand des Akkus gefaltet werden kann, den Nutzern überlassen. Wenn mein Tablet acht Stunden lang faltet, warum muss der Akku die ganze Zeit voll aufgeladen sein? Es wäre gesünder für den Akku, wenn er währenddessen auf 60 Prozent wäre.


----------



## alexk94 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Wie sinnvoll ist falten auf einer AMD APU, wenn man den CPU und GPU-Teil zum falten verdonnert? Ich plane, wenn die neuen APU's rauskommen, mir einen Faltsystem mit der stärksten 35 Watt-APU auf ein Mainboard mit DC-Stecker zusammen zubauen. Es wir hin und wieder als Notebookersatz oder für Hausaufgaben, Youtube, Spiele(TrackMania) benutzt, aber es soll hauptsächlich falten. Ich möchte es klein und leise haben, da mein Zimmer zuhause(Aue) auch das Arbeitszimmer meiner Eltern ist und diese hin wieder mal auch eine Nacht dort schlafen. Sparsam deshalb, weil wir vier einen Stromverbrauch eines 2-Mannhaushaltes haben und mein aktueller PC in Chemnitz mit i5 sowie 380 etwas zu groß und nicht so sparsam ist.  Macht das was oder arbeitet das zu ineffizienzt?


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... aktuell sind die APUs noch ein wenig zu schwach, aber WUs werden berechnet. Mit den neuen APU`s wird es vermutlich besser gehen, müsste aber ausprobiert werden. Einsatzgebiet wäre für die iGPU der FAH-Client und für die CPU der NaCl.


----------



## alexk94 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... aktuell sind die APUs noch ein wenig zu schwach, aber WUs werden berechnet. Mit den neuen APU`s wird es vermutlich besser gehen, müsste aber ausprobiert werden. Einsatzgebiet wäre für die iGPU der FAH-Client und für die CPU der NaCl.



Ok, danke. Das mit der Leistung war mir schon klar, der soll keine Rekorde aufstellen, Er soll 24/7 falten, klein und sparsam sein. Ich plane Linux zu verwenden, aber ich habe gelesen, das da AMD Leistungsprobleme haben. Ist das beim falten ein Problem? Wenn ja, verwende ich Windows und wie kann man im FAH-Client die Größe der WUs verändern?


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Die Leistungsprobleme betreffen soweit ich weiß nur OpenGL und nicht -CL. Falten müsste inzwischen gut gehen.

Du kannst mit der Option max-packet-size="small" die Download-Größe beschränken. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das stets mit der Dauer korreliert.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... ich glaube, dass die "small" 0x15 WUs nur für NVidias kommen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Richtig, 0x15 sind CUDA-only.

Aus dem Guide im Folding Forum:


> max-packet-size <string=normal>
> Max size in bytes of a work unit packet. Can be small=5MB, normal=10MB,
> big=500MB or a number.



Also erstmal beschränkt das nur die Dateigröße. Kann aber sein, dass es praktisch keine Auswirkungen (mehr) hat, wenn es keine kleinen 0x17er- und 0x21er-WUs gibt. Im Zweifel: ausprobieren.


----------



## alexk94 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Danke, damit wäre meine Sorge wegen AMD und Linux beseitig. Mal sehen was was mein Faltpc zum falten bekommt. Ich wollte mich nur im Vorraus informieren, ob meine Idee  Sinn macht oder nicht


----------



## alexk94 (5. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Abend Leute, ich habe was interessantes im Netz gefunden. Es kann sein, das bald eine gtx 950 se rauskommt. Ist eine gtx 950 ohne extra Stromanschluss.

ASUS GeForce GTX 95  SE erstmals aufgetaucht - Hardwareluxx


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



alexk94 schrieb:


> Abend Leute, ich habe was interessantes im Netz gefunden. Es kann sein, das bald eine gtx 950 se rauskommt. Ist eine gtx 950 ohne extra Stromanschluss.
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 95 SE erstmals aufgetaucht - Hardwareluxx



Allerdings hat dieses Modell, welches als 750Ti Nachfolger starten soll, auch nur 640 CUDA Shaders; jedoch wurde hier der Chip von GM107 auf GM206 aktualisiert - mit einer besseren Leistung/ Effizienz pro Kern (bis zu +40% pro CUDA-Core). 

Meine 750Ti schafft derzeit ca. 70K PPD, +40 Prozent macht 98K PPD, 100 sind denkbar.


----------



## alexk94 (5. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich habe meine Idee den Falten mit einer AMD APU nochmal überdacht, nachdem ich das gelesen habe. Es wird wahrscheinlich die gtx 950 se mit einen 35 Watt Prozessor werden, weil ich dann nur ca. 100 Watt für ca. 100K PPD statt ca. 230 Watt(Gesamt) für ca. 138K PPD verbrate.  Da sieht doch gleich die Effizienz viel aus.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Update: Asus Geforce GTX 95  2G: GPU braucht keinen zusatzlichen PCIe-Strom

Die neue GPU soll sogar 768 Cuda Shader-Einheiten haben +40% Effizienz/ Leistung = mind. 100K PPD.


----------



## alexk94 (6. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung fÃ¼r Ã¶konomisches Folding @Home*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Update: Asus Geforce GTX 95 2G: GPU braucht keinen zusatzlichen PCIe-Strom
> 
> Die neue GPU soll sogar 768 Cuda Shader-Einheiten haben +40% Effizienz/ Leistung = mind. 100K PPD.



Ich wette, das gute Teil schaft sogar 110K PPD bis 115K PPD. Die Frage ist der Preis. Ich hoffe 120 € bis max. 140 €.

Ich habe mal grob hochgerechnet: Die gtx 950 mit zusätzlichen Stromanschluss schaft bis zu 134K PPD. Zieht man rund 20 % wegen PT und Taktraten ab, kommt man auf ca. 107K PPD, was nicht schlecht ist. Mein Faltpc mit 100 Watt Gesamtverbrauch kann kommen.


----------



## Tobias_Ke (8. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ich überlege meinen Core2 Duo in welchem gerade eine 8600GTS steckt mit einer GTX 950 aufzurüsten, damit ich bissel GPU falten kann. Mein Netzteil hat nen 6 PIN-Anschluss. Wenn der Preis für Special-Edition und für eine normale 950 gleich ist und das Netzteil kein Problem darstellt, zu was sollte ich da greifen, denn von der Leistung her wird die Special-Edition ja etwas schlechter sein, sodass Performance/Watt je im Endeffekt auch gleich sein müsste....


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Hallo Tobias, schön das Du uns unterstützen möchtest. Zu Deiner Frage: Der bisher niemand sagen kann was die Karte kosten soll, wie gut die verbauten Chips sind usw., ist ein guter bzw. richtiger Rat sehr schwer. Ich glaube, dass Du mit einer guten GTX950 mit ordentlichen OC ohne Spannungserhöhung die besten Ergebnisse einfahren wirst. Das setzt voraus, dass Du die 25W mehr Leistungsaufnahme bereit bist in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Tobias_Ke (8. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bis jetzt hab ich immer mit dem Notebook etwas gefaltet, aber das is ziemlich müßig. Wenn ich dann mit PC falte bin ich eh nur "Sonnenfalter", ich werd also falten wenn die Solaranlage aktiv ist. Die 25W sind da nicht ganz so tragisch, aber ich will halt auch Leistung dafür haben, denn "geschenkt" ist der Strom mit Anlage auf dem Dach ja auch nicht, halt etwa 2/3 günstiger, als ausm Netz...


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Da habe ich was echt tolles für Dich - schaue mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ng-pc-nach-projekt-finish-herunterfahren.html

Ideal für Sonnerfalter!


----------



## alexk94 (10. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Morgen,

Ich habe schon geschrieben, das ich mir einen sparsameren FaltPC zusammenbauen will und muss, da wahrscheinlich durch mich der Stromverbrauch etwas angestiegen ist. Ca. 250 Watt und 15,5 H Volllast pro Tag machen langsam sich bemerkbar und das obwohl ca. 30 Auszubildende mit im Haus wohnen.  Mein neuer Falt-PC  soll nur 100 Watt verbrauchen und 24 h laufen.  Alles soll in dieses Gehäuse rein: 
Antec ISK 310-150 ITX Tower 150 Watt schwarz/silber

Sorge bereitet mir das eingebaute Netzteil. Ist das eine tickende Zeibombe? Wie sieht  der Verbrauch beim Falten und entpacken aus ? System wird ein AMD Athlon 5350, 8 GB, 240 GB SSD sowie eine  gtx 950 Single-Slot  ohne Stromanschluss.  Bremst da irgendwas? Ich würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen u. ich hoffe, das gehört noch hier rein.

Noch einen schönen Tag.
Alex


----------



## brooker (10. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Hallo Alexk94: Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Worauf Du unbedingt achten solltest ist, dass die PCIe Schnittstelle ordentlich angebunden ist. Bei meinen Tests lief keine GPU auf der Schnittstelle. Sie war nur PCIe Gen2 x1. Das musst Du checken. Damit die NVidia GPU gut performen kann, solltest Du versuchen den 5350 ein wenig OC zuführen. Welches Board hast Du vor zu nehmen?


----------



## alexk94 (10. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*



brooker schrieb:


> Hallo Alexk94: Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Worauf Du unbedingt achten solltest ist, dass die PCIe Schnittstelle ordentlich angebunden ist. Bei meinen Tests lief keine GPU auf der Schnittstelle. Sie war nur PCIe Gen2 x1. Das musst Du checken. Damit die NVidia GPU gut performen kann, solltest Du versuchen den 5350 ein wenig OC zuführen. Welches Board hast Du vor zu nehmen?



Danke. Das ASRock AM1B-ITX wird mein Mainboard sein sowie ich dachte OC ist bei AM1 gesperrt und wo genau wird die gtx 950 ausgebremst?   Wie sieht das mit den Verbrauch?

PS:  Ich versuche mich mal daran, eine alternative Folding-App fürs Smartphone zu basteln mit den von mir aufgezählten Ideen, habe ja zum Glück ein etwas älteres Handbuch fürs App programmieren. Ich kann aber nichts versprechen. Mal sehen wie viel Zeit ich neben Prüfungsvorbereitung und Praktikum habe. Vielleicht kann jemand mithelfen?


----------



## brooker (10. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... oc ist in gewissen Maße möglich. Habe bei Tests für Folding@Home selbst die CPU auf 2,4GHz übertaktet. Die Speichereinbindung ist ein wenig kniffelig gewesen, aber sonst alles i.O.. Hier mal ein kleiner feiner Link: AMD Athlon 5350 (AM1) OC


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Wichtig dabei: der AMD-SATA-Treiber! Ohne den funktioniert der Controller ab einem gewissen Basistakt nicht mehr.


----------



## alexk94 (11. März 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Ok. Wegen OC habe ich schon gegooglet. Danke für den Hinweis wegen den Sata-Treiber. Ich melde mich wieder wenn es Probleme gibt oder mein Falter fertig ist

Schönes Wochenende

kleines Update: Die 950 ohne Stromanschluss kostet ca. 190 €, ziemlich teuer. Ich hoffe es kommen noch Karten als Single-Slot. 
Asus Geforce GTX 95 2G: GPU braucht keinen zusatzlichen PCIe-Strom [Update]


----------



## Tobias_Ke (1. April 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

Habe nun meine MSI GTX 960 4G in Betrieb genommen. Läuft auch alles super, aber mein E8400 @ 3Ghz läuft auf 100%. Ist das normal? Es faltet nur die GPU.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2016)

*AW: "ECO-FALTER" - die Hardware-Empfehlung für ökonomisches Folding @Home*

... da off-topic gehts hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3380.html#post8134661


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Mai 2022)

Aufgrund der sich zuspitzenden Energieverteuerung könnte man mal über eine Neuauflage dieses Themas nachdenken ... ?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2022)

Da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Mai 2022)

Ich muss leider gerade erstmal meine PV Anlage mit dem Denkmalamt klären, danach mach ich gerne mit beim grünen Falten 😁


----------

